# Fahrradnavi: Garmin & OpenMTBMap Workshop 2014



## bfri (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo Garmin-Besitzer!

Nachdem wir Ende 2012 einen Garmin & OpenMTBMap Workshop erstmals veranstaltet hatten, gab es für diesen Winter wieder Nachfragen nach einer Neuauflage. Dieser kommen wir hiermit nach.

Zusammen mit uwe50 und Kokomikou bieten wir einen

*Kostenlosen Garmin & OpenMTBMap Workshop*
*am 19.02.2014*

an.

Ziel soll es sein, die kalte und winterliche Zeit zu einem abendlichen Workshop nutzen, um dieses Thema vorzustellen und um sich einfach mal über die unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten und Vorgehensweisen auszutauschen.

*Freie Plätze:* *0  von 10

Wir sind leider ausgebucht.  Wenn jemand auf die Warteliste möchte, einfach melden. Falls jemand abspringt, kann dann nachgerückt werden.*

*Angedachte Agenda:*

Welche Programme brauche ich und wo gibt es sie?
Installation der Programme
Kostenlose Karte: OpenMTBMap herunterladen, installieren, Darstellungsmodi
Ganze Karte oder Kartenteile aufs Garmin überspielen
Garmin Geräte (Edge 7xx/8xx, Oregon 5xx/6xx) und ihre Eigenheiten
Einen Track am PC planen/erstellen und mit dem Garmin abfahren
Einen Track aus dem Internet herunterladen und zum Abfahren aufs Garmin überspielen
Openstreetmap Einführung
*Durchführung*
Wir nutzen einen* Büroraum mit Beamer*. Jeder kann sein *Garmin und seinen Laptop mitbringen*. Wir werden die notwendige Windows Software und Karten vorher schon herunterladen und direkt zur Verfügung stellen (CD oder Sticks), so dass wir keine langen Wartezeiten durch eventuelle Downloads haben, falls noch etwas installiert werden muss. Mac User sind auch willkommen, müssten sich aber selbst um die Installation auf dem Mac kümmern.
Je nach Zeit und Interesse kann das eine oder andere Thema übersprungen oder weggelassen werden.

*Wann und Wo?*
*Mittwoch, 19.02.2014*
um 19:00 Uhr
in Eschborn-Niederhöchstadt

*Anmeldung*
Wenn du ein Garmin Gerät, Zeit und Interesse hast, bitte hier im Thread melden.
*Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf ca. 10 Teilnehmer begrenzt*. Solange Plätze verfügbar sind, erhält jeder Interessent eine Anmeldebestätigung per PN und darin auch die genaue Adresse sowie Anfahrtsbeschreibung.

*Weitere Hinweise*
Da wir selbst alle nur Garmin Geräte haben, macht der Workshop auch nur Sinn, wenn du selbst auch ein Garmin Gerät nutzt oder nutzen möchtest. Von anderen Herstellern haben wir keine Ahnung und können dabei auch nicht unterstützen.  Dieser Workshop dient dazu, um sich gegenseitig auszutauschen und voneinander zu lernen.

Wer hat Zeit und Interesse?

Viele Grüße
Bfri, Uwe50 & Kokomikou

*----

Teilnehmer:*

ars
EA-Tec
Paul_FfM (Mac User )
hawiro +1
FredCleverli
spotty911 (eventl. +1)
Spletti
Trust2k
Cynthia
Robsy1964
*Warteliste:*

LEER


----------



## a-rs (29. Januar 2014)

Bin dabei. Frage nach der Schule die Tochter mal ob die auch mit will.

Also Anmeldung + 1x Reservierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (29. Januar 2014)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei! 

Klasse, dass ihr sowas anbietet.


----------



## Paul_FfM (29. Januar 2014)

Sehr fein! Ich melde mich an und bringe mein Macbook mit. Habt Ihr auch vor, die verschiedenen Routingmöglichkeiten vorzustellen oder bleibt der Workshop auf das Abfahren von vorher erstellten Tracks begrenzt?
Grüße
P.


----------



## bfri (29. Januar 2014)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch vor, die verschiedenen Routingmöglichkeiten vorzustellen oder bleibt der Workshop auf das Abfahren von vorher erstellten Tracks begrenzt?


Sehr gute Frage.  So etwas Ähnliches hatten wir beim letzten Mal auch schon. Ich bin eher jemand der sich Tracks bastelt und diese dann nach fährt. Mit dem Routing habe ich bisher nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da es doch etwas anderes ist als bei der Navigation im Auto, wo es recht einfach ist: Schnell oder auf kurzem Weg zum Ziel. Mit dem MTB will ich aber am liebsten die besten Trails fahren. So etwas ist immer schwierig, da es auch sehr stark vom Gerät, vom Katenmaterial und wo die Route geplant wurde abhängt.
Aber genau dazu sind wir ja da, um sich zu diesen Themen auszutauschen und Best Practices zu teilen.


----------



## hawiro (29. Januar 2014)

Super, dass das geklappt hat! Bin auch dabei.

Nachtrag: ich würde eventuell noch jemanden mitbringen. Wenn das möglich ist, plant mich also bitte +1 ein. Leider ist derjenige gerade im Urlaub und ich weiß nicht, ob ich ihn kurzfristig erreichen kann, um zu klären, ob er teilnehmen will/kann. Ich werde mich aber auf jeden Fall nochmal diesbezüglich melden.


----------



## FredCleverli (29. Januar 2014)

Ich bin bitte auch dabei


----------



## FredCleverli (29. Januar 2014)

Ich bin bitte auch dabei


----------



## Paul_FfM (29. Januar 2014)

bfri schrieb:


> Sehr gute Frage.  So etwas Ähnliches hatten wir beim letzten Mal auch schon. Ich bin eher jemand der sich Tracks bastelt und diese dann nach fährt. Mit dem Routing habe ich bisher nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da es doch etwas anderes ist als bei der Navigation im Auto, wo es recht einfach ist: Schnell oder auf kurzem Weg zum Ziel. Mit dem MTB will ich aber am liebsten die besten Trails fahren. So etwas ist immer schwierig, da es auch sehr stark vom Gerät, vom Katenmaterial und wo die Route geplant wurde abhängt.
> Aber genau dazu sind wir ja da, um sich zu diesen Themen auszutauschen und Best Practices zu teilen.


 
Ja, bisher fahre ich auch Tracks ab und gebe mir entsprechend Mühe bei der Planung. Aber mich würde schon interessieren wie man mit dem Routing zurecht kommt, wenn man z.B. abkürzen will oder einen Abschnitt nicht fahren kann. Freue mich auf die Veranstaltung.
P.


----------



## Spletti (29. Januar 2014)

Ich wäre gerne dabei !


----------



## Trust2k (29. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch gern kommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawiro (29. Januar 2014)

Update: ich komme zu zweit!

Manchmal hat die moderne Kommunikationstechnik doch ihre Vorteile...


----------



## bfri (29. Januar 2014)

hawiro schrieb:


> Update: ich komme zu zweit!


Danke für das Update, jetzt wird es langsam knapp.


----------



## Robsy1964 (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo aus Würzburg,
wäre gerne mit dabei 
Bitte um kurze Rückinfo ob dies noch klappt
Danke
Gruß
Robert


----------



## bfri (30. Januar 2014)

Robsy1964 schrieb:


> Hallo aus Würzburg,
> wäre gerne mit dabei
> Bitte um kurze Rückinfo ob dies noch klappt


Ich kläre mit den anderen, ob das raummäßig noch klappt und melde mich dann.


----------



## bfri (30. Januar 2014)

@Robsy1964 
Geht klar, bist dabei. Weitere Infos kommen dann noch die Tage per PN.


----------



## a-rs (31. Januar 2014)

Hi,
Tochter kommt nicht mit. Ich komme alleine.
ars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsy1964 (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
da ich auch ein MacBook nutze Frage ich mal an welche Software und Karten ich runterlasen soll?
Freue mich schon auf den Workshop
Gruß
Robert Simonis


----------



## bfri (13. Februar 2014)

@Robsy1964 
Ich schicke noch was rum, auch mit Fragen zum Equipment.


----------



## a-rs (18. Februar 2014)

Hi,
denkst du noch daran, uns die Infos zu Software etc. und vor allem den genauen Raum zu schicken?
Gruß

ars


----------



## bfri (18. Februar 2014)

@a-rs
Ich hatte vorletzte Nacht eine PN mit allen Infos geschickt. Nichts angekommen?


----------



## Spletti (18. Februar 2014)

bei mir ist angekommen


----------



## bfri (18. Februar 2014)

@Spletti 
Ist schon geklärt. Ich hatte mich bei seinem Forennamen vertippt.


----------

